

PersonSpot simplifies social magazine publication – personal brand promotion - ivelis
http://www.personspot.com

======
bdfh42
I took a look but did not "get" what this is about.

Is it a blog building tool or does it create something you can ship to others?

~~~
ivelis
You can say that it's a new type of blog building tool which allows you to
publish your own online social magazines with content you identify through
your social media feeds, discover on the Web or create yourself. You use
PersonSpot if you are looking to express, promote, define yourself or your
business, and ultimately create value for your personal brand by informing
others (magazines)...

